# Any program in Salzburg for amateur musicians?



## zvezda

Hi there 

I wonder if there is an amateur orchestra, or a gathering to make music together in Salzburg.
Any youth orchestras or string ensemble... or maybe any program from the music school?
I googled it in advance, but could not find any 
Please inform me if you have any idea! 

Thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

I do hope we have some members from that area who can help you.


----------

